# Strawberry Pale Ale Recipe?



## taeanbrewer (3/2/17)

Hi,

Thinking of doing a strawberry beer. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this. I have a ton of Kiwi hops and looking at a grain bill of maybe 3.2kg Pale Ale 750g Vienna so far but yeah that is about it so far. Unsure of when to add the Strawberries but was thinking maybe 1.5kg end of boil to help kill off any potential bugs. Any tips on hops? (thinking Wakatu) 

Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/17)

Dogfish Head did a strawberry beer. Only one I've ever seen, but I'm sure others have too. Heat kills the flavour of fresh strawberries, so avoid heating them if you end up giving this a go. One of the most frustrating things from when I was a pastry chef - getting a well-flavoured dessert using cooked strawberries. Never managed to.


----------



## clickeral (3/2/17)

My tip would be to rack to secondary and add the strawberries then kind of like dry hopping. If your worried about infection soak then in a small amount of vodka 

I would personally use frozen ones and put them in straight from the bag.

Just stay away from NANA's berry's 

Another option is to use Strawberry jam, I have made Apricot wine from Jam and it lost a lot of its flavour so not sure how that will go


----------



## labels (3/2/17)

I don't have any experience here but I am currently doing a cherry wheat lager. 

From my research, you need a lot of fruit to make difference and scale back on the hops as they can dominate and overrun your fruit. I used a 60min hop addition to around 15ibu to allow the fruit to come through.

I used 4Kg fruit to 25L wort. In my case I used Morello cherries in jars that were preserved in water/sugar solution however, not much sugar was used and the cherries were quite sour - ideal for brewing really. Being preserved and aseptic, I mashed them lightly in a sanitised blender and added them to the beer just as the krausen started to drop a little so the yeast was still quite active. The cherries were preservative free, preservatives can kill yeast.

Outome - Unknown. Allow three weeks for a report.


----------



## Gloveski (3/2/17)

I'm currently doing a mango pale ale that called for frozen mangos during the ferment . Maybe try freezing the strawberries and adding in the ferment stage ?


----------

